# Monday 8/25 Floater trip



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Want to Buddy boat out with Kevindog312 - same details - see his post below.
Call me if interested.
Lucas
713-906-2760


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Have full crew.


----------

